# November fry log



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Just a place to keep up with the progress on my fry

Male:HM royal blue 
Female:HM royal blue Sibling pair
About nine months old

Spawned in a ten gallon,no damage to female,male was exceptionally gentle.

Goal:I hope to get full sized fry,and possibly a good quality for showing.The parents and siblings of the parents are runts,as in about an inch in body length.They were moved from one house to another and without good quality water during the crucial growth period.As of now,the fry are normal sized,so i hope they will outgrow the parents.

Today they are freeswimming,and the father continues to give exceptional care.There is a chance ill leave them with the fry for the first month to cull the weaker ones,ensuring ill get the best of the fry to adulthood.

Pics to follow later,or look in my gallery.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Few pics:
Fry hanging from the nest

Daddy spitting them in the nest.Busy busy busy.

Watching.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

More pix:
Best detailed shot i can get with my camera.Please ignore the dirty tank glass...


Daddy protecting kids from a pipette....Used to feed them,lolz


ust another shot of a few babehs


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Today is the day most pull the males and raise the fry without him.In this case i am letting dad do his job.I have witnessed twice in the past hour,him calling the fry and keeping them close to the nest.He will be well fed,three times daily to cut chances of him eating the fry,but i do want him culling the weaker ones.Fry are eating on Vinegar eels and Insuforia in the plants.Next week i will try some golden pearls if they are big enough.

Pics will follow.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I will work on getting a video of him calling fry as many have never seen this.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Quick update.Fry and dad are doing good.Hes still keeping many close to the nest and is maintaining it for them.He is eating well,and still calls them a good bit.Tomorrow will be first water change.Ill pull out a gallon and drip fresh in slowly over the course of the day.Ill do this every three days and see how the growth is.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Late update.I upped the filtration a bit,and i see about five fry.They are growing slow,but the male is keeping up with them quite well.He is still nesting.Ill get pics soon.


----------

